# Caption for this picture



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Can anyone think of a good caption for this picture?


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

How 'bout "I love my freezer"

.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

ITS MINE!! ALL MINE!!!!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

"Go pick on a pack of dogs they said, it'll be fun they said"


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Cougar: "Doc, I just can't seem to fit all the tasty goodies in my belly that I want to. Do you have something like a gastric enlargement procedure?"
Cougar Plastic Surgeon: "Say no more."


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah...great you have a cougar rug...but do you have any H4350 down there?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

"Why yes I am single, how did you ever guess?"

or

"Well yea, maybe I am a little paranoid"


-DallanC


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I'm FLAT tired of having lockjaw.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Damm that .256 Newton


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

If you let anyone near this freezer and my Goobs Goodies I'll tan your hide!!!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

“You should see what I did to the last guy that tried to get these reloading supplies by using the five-finger discount.”


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

"Trust me, you really don't want to do that. Let's just say I'm the last guy that tried to snatch a pack of gabagool and it didn't work out so well for me. You better hurry, I just heard the sausage grinder fire up--he knows you are here."


----------



## lucky duck (Dec 17, 2008)

Freezer repair man; "We're not coming back until all of the ammunition has been moved, last time we couldn't even see the freezer"


----------



## Kevin D (Sep 15, 2007)

Even in death, I know where the venison is at!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Nothing like cooling the "old boys" off. Awwwwweeeee. I'm flat out tired.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Another BYU football season!!!!


----------



## Steve G (Nov 29, 2016)

Proof that there are some parts that not even Goob will eat.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

"At first I wasn't sure which place I'd made it to, but once I looked in this freezer I knew I was in ____."




(Can't decide whether the ____ should be "heaven" or "hell" )


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I'm NOT sharing......


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

LostLouisianian said:


> Another BYU football season!!!!


You win. :mrgreen:

-DallanC


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Steve G said:


> Proof that there are some parts that not even Goob will eat.


I'm still not convinced. He may have just been thawing before consumption.

Top of page!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

gdog said:


> Yeah...great you have a cougar rug...but do you have any H4350 down there?


Hey, I have one pound of H4350 down there. If I clean the basement there could be more. :smile:


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Some say, "Don't stick your tongue on something cold" I say, "don't pee too close to something cold", anyone got some warm water?


----------

